# Decoders Reverting To Address 3



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a layout with up to 12 locos on track at any time. System is Digitrax and teh locos have a variety of decoders in them - Bachman, Digitrax, Hornby, Loksound.

Now when I power off for more than a few minutes (such as overnight) some of the locos lose their decoder settings and revert to address 3. 

No logical pattern - different makes of decoder are affected but always the same locos. 

Any ideas?


----------

